# Shop Vac Cart



## cmm314 (Mar 24, 2014)

So this past weekend I finally got sick of walking around in saw dust and set up a Dust Deputy with my Rigid Shop Vac. I know its not a true DC, but its a heck of a lot better than shooting saw dust all over the place every time I work. 

About an hour after hooking it up, I had tipped over the top-heavy DD about 5x and was sick of trying to move them around independently. 

Here is my take on the shop vac cart from Woodsmith. Problem solved!









The four 2" casters allow it to roll around on the garage floor with no problem. The "lid" keeps the DD from tipping over when you pull on the hose. When the bucket is full, simply lift up the lid and dump.


----------



## Sawdustguy (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice solution to a problem.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Very nice build. I need to do something like this also.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Simple but effective design, and your work area is probably a bit cleaner too! Thanks for sharing. Be safe.


----------

